# 1948 8n... ran on 12 volt battery



## Dan_Newberry (Aug 10, 2015)

I've recently gotten my second 8n, a 1948. The fellow I got it from had a 12 volt battery in it. It would start and run with the 12 volt battery in place... but I don't believe the system has been converted to 12 volts (original looking generator in original place, and previous owner says the battery wouldn't charge, he had to trickle charge it to use the tractor)... 

The previous owner actually drove this tractor on the highway about 25 miles to get it home when he bought it, and it did have the 12 volt battery in it during that time.

...so my question is, what has probably fried in this thing due to using the 12 volt battery? I know the starter is probably okay. But surely there is something in the system that has been compromised. I will say that the tractor isn't running all that well, but it does run. Needs a carb rebuild (float bowl will overflow if you don't immediately shut fuel off).

I've got to order some new parts for this tractor, and my 1952 8n. I guess I'm just wondering what I should probably order.

Thanks for any help.

Dan


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Dan,

Welcome back to the tractor forum.

If all that was done was to install a 12V battery, the points are probably toast at this point (6V coil pulls about twice the current of a 12V coil - thru the points). Any lights are burned out. 

The simple thing to do is to install a 12V conversion kit. Get a kit with alternator, alternator mounting brackets, complete wiring setup, and directions. Most tractor parts suppliers on the internet have kits, and ebay usually has a number to choose from.


----------



## fatjay (Dec 6, 2013)

You can put a 12v battery in a 6v system if you put a resistor pack on the coil. The generator can be rebuilt by most generator shops to make 12v, shouldn't cost much. Then a 12v regulator from TSC. You really don't need to change much if you just want to get by. My '52 oliver was converted, just changing the generator, regulator, and adding the resistor pack.


----------



## Dan_Newberry (Aug 10, 2015)

thanks for the advice. I've got new points and condenser ordered. I'm guessing the amp meter is toast, but I haven't checked it yet. I'm assuming I could just bypass the amp meter to see if I have any charging coming from the generator.

I'll post back as I find out all of what I need to do to get this thing going. I just can't believe it ran as long as it did on the 12 volt battery (and it's still running, but obviously not as well as it should)... there were no bulbs in the headlight pods, but I guess if there had been, they'd be goners.


----------



## Fredneck (May 25, 2012)

i don't think your amp meter should be ruined. as far as i''m aware, amps are amps, regardless of voltage.

in any case, my 2N has been converted to 12 volts, and the amp meter seems to be fine. on mine (no clue if this is standard, but i assume it is) the meter is inductive, and simply reads the current passing thru a wire that runs thru some metal loops on the meter. whether or not your meter still works, i don't think u need to bypass it.


----------

